# I got yer skinny right here



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2010)

This stuff blows my mind.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 6, 2010)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah I saw this video last week and forgot to post it.  The segment where he takes his hands off his bike...good lord.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 7, 2010)

WOW!  I like dirt between my tires and the ground!!


----------



## andrec10 (Jun 7, 2010)

One wrong move and SPLAT!:blink:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 7, 2010)

Damn!  that makes the Olympic Balance Beam look easy!


----------

